# Holy Shizz... check this out



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-oth...us-Buyers-and-some-reptiles-W0QQAdIdZ34475442

I'm debating whether or not I would get it if I had 35k... lol.


----------



## Grey Legion (Mar 20, 2006)

Is that even legal to sell ??

How would one house a Tiger when it's a adult.


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

Its crazy... any tiger is endangered so I have no idea how he is able to sell them.

Anyone dumb enough to buy that cub in the city probably doesn't care enough to properly house it :S


----------



## Grey Legion (Mar 20, 2006)

Brian said:


> Its crazy... any tiger is endangered so I have no idea how he is able to sell them.
> 
> Anyone dumb enough to buy that cub in the city probably doesn't care enough to properly house it :S


Well if they had that kind of money to spend I hope the own a reserve of some kind to house them.


----------



## Sameer (Sep 30, 2007)

wow, although, Id like a Falcon. Itd solve the pigeon problem Although, whys there shipping cost, give it a gps and let it fly over here at 250 km/s, or dive I guess


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Booo, they pull the ad, I can't seem to find is anymore. Anyway, they do have law that prevents you from owning a tiger in city limits. But I've heard that alot of farms in ontario have tigers for pets.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

Ontario is considering a law that will ban the private ownership of such animals as most are mistreated.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

http://www.lawrencehallofscience.or...hiveImages/BigDinos/download/velociraptor.jpg

So i'll have to sell this guy...


----------

